# 70+ Minutes New York City Drone



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

.. you may prefer to listen with the music turned off.. and just enjoy the peaceful views


----------



## Bellbird (Sep 9, 2022)

My grandaughter has recently flown to New York on a 6month working visa,


----------



## Pinky (Sep 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> .. you may prefer to listen with the music turned off.. and just enjoy the peaceful views


I   New York


----------

